# Health News 23rd April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

*24hr skateboard challenge*
A TEENAGER from Burnham has set himself a 24-hour skateboarding challenge to raise money for a charity close to his heart. Ryan Champion, who was diagnosed with type one diabetes in August 2005, is hoping to raise funds for Diabetes UK.

http://www.thewestonmercury.co.uk/c...ory=znews&itemid=WeED21 Apr 2010 16:55:43:087 

*Diabetic boy died after swine flu misdiagnosis  *
An eight-year-old boy died from diabetes after being misdiagnosed with swine flu by an out-of-hours doctor service, an inquest has been told. Louis Austin, from Old Trafford, Greater Manchester, died from undiagnosed diabetes last July.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8638039.stm

*'Superobese' mothers-to-be weigh down the NHS*

Such patients are more prone to get diabetes, have a stroke, suffer serious bleeding and end up in intensive care. NHS staff are providing extra care for growing numbers of "superobese" mothers-to-be because their extreme weight poses serious health threats both to them and their babies. New research reveals that more than one in 1,100 women who give birth have a body mass index of 50 or more, which means they are typically 1.65m (5ft 5in) tall and weigh at least 140kg (22 stone).

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/apr/21/superobese-mothers-nhs-pregnant

*Clashes over hospital cuts  *

Cuts to hospitals took centre stage in a health-themed election debate.  Maternity, children's and A&E units are currently being revamped in England. But health secretary Andy Burnham accused the Tories of being insincere by promising to put a temporary ban on changes if they win power. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8636783.stm

*World first as surgeons give man a whole new face*

Surgeons have made medical history by carrying out the world?s first full-face transplant. In the ?holy grail of plastic surgery?, a young man left unable to breathe, swallow or talk properly by a farming accident five years ago has had his ravaged face completely replaced. A handful of partial transplants have been carried out since Isabelle Dinoire had her face repaired by French surgeons in 2005. But until now, no one has had the skill or courage to replace an entire face. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...urgeons-man-new-face-marathon-24-hour-op.html

*Red wine may protect the brain against stroke damage *

Red wine bolsters the brain's defences against the damage of a stroke, say scientists. A 'wonder ingredient' in the wine - already credited with powers ranging from extending life to burning off junk food - can minimise the harm done by a blood clot in the brain, claim the researchers. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1268080/Red-wine-protect-brain-stroke-damage.html


----------

